# Splitter Advice



## JSeery (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm hoping to get everyone's advice on a log splitter.  Right now, I'm splitting everything by hand.  I've got the Fiskars X27 and I enjoy splitting.  I'm relatively young and my back is in decent shape.  I've also got a sledge and wedge for the really tough stuff.  If a piece is really stubborn, there's always the chainsaw or the firepit.  Last winter was my first heating with wood, and I went through about 3.5 cords so I didn't think I really needed to buy a splitter.  I'm working my way through a truck load of ash and black birch rounds, but there's a big standing dead red oak on my property I've got my eye on for the future.

I also have a lot of other projects I should be tackling around the house, and I'm starting to question the amount of time I spend splitting.  I was thinking if I bought a splitter, I would go with a Timberwolf TW-P1 as that seems like the best out there, and I could get lots done with the 4 way wedge.  But then I saw the Super Split/DR Rapidfire, and I was thinking that might be even faster.  I also think that's a simpler design and might require less maintenance.

But then I started to notice that a lot of the long time burners on this forum have just a 5 ton splitter (in their signature block anyway).  Obviously, that's more attractive from a price and storage point of view and I generally try to avoid buying too much tool for the job.  Since those sit low on the ground, I can also see them being easier to work with as you don't have to lift the rounds far to get them on the splitter.  

I suppose my question is whether a smaller 5 ton splitter will make my life much easier if I already feel pretty confident using the fiskars.  Will it really help with the gnarly pieces?  If not, should I just buy one of the bigger splitters I mentioned above to get things done quick and handle anything I throw at them?  

I welcome any thoughts.


----------



## Jags (Aug 13, 2015)

Thoughts...
Neither type of splitter (kinetic or hydraulic) requires much beyond typical engine maintenance.
The 5 ton splitters are slow.  They just are. I own one for resizing stuff or splitting kindling inside the wood shed.
The Timberwolf machines are known to be tough. In the same price range you have Iron and Oak which offers a fast cycle version of some splitters.  Take a look.
The owners of the original Super Split(ers) build shrines around them.

There are a small handful of 20 ton machines on the market that do a fine job.  Use the search function here to find hours worth of reading on them.


----------



## JRitz187 (Aug 13, 2015)

My 2 cents...
I am only a weekend burner but picked up a 5 ton Harbor Freight electric splitter last year and have been very impressed with it so far.  Of course I buy most of my wood split and use it to resize the larger chunks but have also scrounged and split some 24"+ rounds with it no problem.  Although they wernt super gnarly uglies.  As said above its slow but it also doesn't have to go back to 0 to pull the lever again, I've gotten pretty good with it and it's only a few hundo with the 20 or 25% off coupon which are easy to come by.  At the very least it's super nice to have on the porch when I need to re-split something in the winter or get some quick kindling.  Up to what you think you need, but not a bad way to get into the powered splitting world without dropping a ton of cash.  If it's not enough for ya you could always save up through this season and get a larger one next spring and have the little 5 ton for kindling. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/5-ton-log-splitter-61373.html


----------



## JSeery (Aug 13, 2015)

Jags said:


> Thoughts...
> Neither type of splitter (kinetic or hydraulic) requires much beyond typical engine maintenance.
> The 5 ton splitters are slow.  They just are. I own one for resizing stuff or splitting kindling inside the wood shed.
> The Timberwolf machines are known to be tough. In the same price range you have Iron and Oak which offers a fast cycle version of some splitters.  Take a look.
> ...


Thanks very much.  I hadn't heard of the Iron and Oak fast cycle and will check those out.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 13, 2015)

I own a I&O 20 ton FS model with Honda motor. I love the machine hands down. The cycle time from cradle to cradle is around 7 seconds, I haven't had a piece yet that I couldn't split. I only have (2) gripes about the splitter.
1. the log cradles are horrible, there design causes the mounts to get caught on some large logs which over time causes the mounts to bend.
2. is when the splitter is in vertical mode there is to much play between the locking pin & beam, overtime this will cause the beam to start bending due to the beam constantly walking.
Other than that its a solid machine, I will own this splitter probably for the next 20 years or so.

Before you go and spend $2,500 on a band new one, it might be a good idea to rent one for the weekend, you can see howit operates, plus go through all the wood and have time to wrap up other projects before winter sets in. I'm 30 yrs old and in pretty good shape, I can easily split 6 cords a day using my splitter.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Aug 13, 2015)

3.5 cords in my opinion means you don't have to go nuts speed wise. Especially if you are working by yourself. I've got a 27 ton dirty hand tools and I really like it. You can probably save a little cash and get the 22 and it picks up a little speed wise. I've got mine with a work table which helps tremendously. Mine does vertical which is nice for popping any big rounds in half that you can't lift. I have used my buddies iron and oak which has a fixed wedge and no vertical option and I liked that one too. Can't say I have a preference on wedge on ram or fixed wedge. He has to use a sledge and a wedge to bust the big rounds so he can lift them onto the splitter. Just something to think about.

I also have a 5 ton electric that I use inside to fine tune the splits. I also use it outside occasionally when I come across a small scrounge and don't feel like breaking out the big splitter. The only thing I really don't like is that you need two hands to operate it (safety thing) but if you Google it there are some work arounds. 

I say go with a 22 ton and enjoy your time splitting. You will split 3.5 cords a lot faster than you think.


----------



## ccmac (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a 20 ton Brave model splitter (same company as Iron and Oaks). The quality of their build is very good. Personally I would not even consider a 5 ton electric unit. Just buy one splitter with enough power to do it all.  The ones with a Honda motor would be what I'd get if possible. Mine has a Briggs which has been good to me but when it dies I'll replace it with a Honda. The Timberwolf you mention is a serious machine and will hold it's value real well. good luck and enjoy!


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 13, 2015)

If I were buying a new splitter today, I'd consider the following:

* Value splitter for anyone:  DHT 22-ton (10.9s cycle time, $999 @Lowes)

* Good value with more tonnage:  DHT 28-ton (10.5s cycle time)

* Speed for vertical/horizontal operation:  I&O Fast Cycle

* Fastest speed with option for quiet electric operation:  Super Split (the only maker who has a good track record for flywheel/kinetic models)

* Need a log lift?  Timberwolf, American CLS (made in upstate NY), I&O

I'm on my 7th year with a Huskee 35-ton model (15s), producing 3-6 cords/year.  I've been pleased, but if I were in the market for one today, I'd seriously consider a Super Split for the speed, or a DHT 22- or 28-ton splitter to save some $$ while getting decent speed for an hydraulic machine.


----------



## jeffesonm (Aug 13, 2015)

I will counter everyone else and say keep splitting by hand!

I have probably 15-20 cords split in the last three years, all with the Fiskars.  I am careful when I buck up trees to get the most straight parts and the least knots/crotches.  Those I skip and stack separately, whole, in rounds.  After three years I probably have 1-2 cords of uglies.  I just got my hands on a splitter, and for straight grained stuff like ash, oak, etc, the splitter is definitely slower than by hand.

Get yourself a tire and the biggest round you can find as a base and then go to town with the Fiskars.  Rent a splitter for the weekend maybe once every year or two and cleanup the uglies.


----------



## JSeery (Aug 14, 2015)

TreePointer said:


> If I were buying a new splitter today, I'd consider the following:
> 
> * Value splitter for anyone:  DHT 22-ton (10.9s cycle time, $999 @Lowes)
> 
> ...


This is very helpful.  Thanks again.


----------



## JSeery (Aug 14, 2015)

jeffesonm said:


> I will counter everyone else and say keep splitting by hand!
> 
> I have probably 15-20 cords split in the last three years, all with the Fiskars.  I am careful when I buck up trees to get the most straight parts and the least knots/crotches.  Those I skip and stack separately, whole, in rounds.  After three years I probably have 1-2 cords of uglies.  I just got my hands on a splitter, and for straight grained stuff like ash, oak, etc, the splitter is definitely slower than by hand.
> 
> Get yourself a tire and the biggest round you can find as a base and then go to town with the Fiskars.  Rent a splitter for the weekend maybe once every year or two and cleanup the uglies.


I like this approach.  Definitely the lightest on my wallet, and leaves me the fun of splitting by hand.  I might take this approach and, in the meantime, monitor craigslist with the knowledge I've picked up in this thread and only buy something if it looks like a great deal.


----------



## homebrewz (Aug 14, 2015)

I recently bought a used Harbor Freight electric splitter on craigslist. While I generally avoid their products, the previous owner used it little and took good care of it. I went with this because I mostly work from my own wood lot, and most of what I cut is in the 10" to 20" diameter range. I also have access to a 22-ton splitter, so anything the little splitter can't handle will go into a pile for later. I still enjoy splitting by hand, but am getting concerned about repetitive motion injuries. I use the splitter on the tailgate of the truck as the I pull the rounds out of the back. 

While I've only run a face cord through it, I think it will handle most straight-grained pieces up to about 20" in diameter. It would not expect it to handle the oak on your property, but the branches would probably split OK.


----------



## Oldman47 (Aug 14, 2015)

JSeery said:


> I like this approach.  Definitely the lightest on my wallet, and leaves me the fun of splitting by hand.  I might take this approach and, in the meantime, monitor craigslist with the knowledge I've picked up in this thread and only buy something if it looks like a great deal.


Even the uglies can be processed by hand. Noodle through the trouble area and come back with the Fiskars to do the rest of the work. I recently had a nasty crotch come along on a new round. This is the result that can be easily split.


----------



## xman23 (Aug 14, 2015)

If you plan to continue burning at 3.5 cords a year, I think you will need a splitter, eventually. Assuming your not going to buy spits. I split buy hand for 4 years, before buying a used MTD 20 ton for $500. It's a perfect size that most of us have.  I say I could split by hand as fast as my splitter, but my body loves the splitter. I never had one of those electric 5 ton, so I can't comment.

So if money is not a big issue, I would invest in a full size hydro splitter, and skip the small electric.

Just make sure it splits vertical.


----------



## claydogg84 (Aug 14, 2015)

Buy a Tractor Supply 22 ton and be done with it. They were Husky splitters, but I think they've changed the name. I started splitting by hand but simply have too much other stuff to do around the house. The splitter will cost you $1,100 or so and can easily be sold down the road for $600 - $700 on Craigslist.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 15, 2015)

I used to split by hand, but time and wear and tear on my body doesn't permit it anymore.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Aug 29, 2015)

It isn't always about time or tonnage.  I built a 15 ton splitter a few years ago and I have yet to find a piece it won't split.  It uses a sharp wedge that is more like a good axe head and it cuts the rounds in half.  The stroke is 24 inches, but I cut most of my wood to 16-18 inches.  Cycle time for a full stroke out and back is about 12 seconds.  For a 16 inch round it is much less.  It takes 3 people to keep it fed, running, and get the wood out of the way fast enough.  I had some friends over yesterday to help split and I found them putting rounds in sideways to be split.  The splitter kicked down and cut them in half.  I asked them not to do it again because it generates too much heat.  That oil got hot quick.  I plan on changing a few things on the splitter this winter if I get the time and cash.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 29, 2015)

Similar situation to yours. I got 22 ton county line from tractor supply. Splits everything you throw at it . The have $100 discount for black Friday, usually. You can put optional cradle on it, helps tremendously keeping halfs from falling etc.


----------



## D8Chumley (Aug 29, 2015)

I got my Troy Bilt 27 ton only because the 22 ton Huskee didn't come with a Honda engine. I wanted a used one but they aren't plentiful, and when you find one on CL it's sometimes beat and they still want a lot. I got mine with 18 months 0% financing at Lowes and never looked back


----------



## blades (Aug 29, 2015)

If you wish to avoid a gas engine, Ram Splitter ( made in Rockford Il)( I have no association with them) makes 3 residential electric units- far superior to any of the 4-7 ton electrics advertised , as all these originate in chicom territory.  Their model range is 16, 20, 26 ton.  these are full size splitters horz/vert  or horz only. 

I have a 4 ton  electric HF at least 15 years old- a 12" round of beech it will not split - lacks the oomph.  I use it mostly for resizing when I do not need to load  for all day burns.  Most of the little electrics require 2 hands to run and have you groveling on your knees. 
There is another company with a 8t and 10ton electrics , can't remember the name ( again these are chicom units) ( advantage is single hand use)
 In my estimation ( and I process any where from 10-20 cords or more in a year) 15 ton is about  as low as I would go for universal use. Not all of us get perfect straight grained rounds my own large splitter is around 30 ton. Started off as a HF unit but has been Frankenstein-ed since its original purchase some 15 years ago. 
Little electrics with a problem down the road- unknown area for me- conventional size splitter any make is a very simple open hydro circuit with many avenues of repair should something fail- not always necessary to go back to oem. Fact is most of the common splitters from the box stores are likely mostly sourced out of chicom territory regardless of brand name- Just the nature of things in todays world.
A note on split both ways type units- some are a screw feed system for the wedge and not hydro. 
In reality a week end rental or 2 of a splitter could get your 3-4 cords split  with out the large capitol outlay, Another option which might exist in your area is Craig's list-  in my area there are a couple ads for have splitter will travel types.


----------



## Joey (Aug 29, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> Buy a Tractor Supply 22 ton and be done with it. They were Husky splitters, but I think they've changed the name. I started splitting by hand but simply have too much other stuff to do around the house. The splitter will cost you $1,100 or so and can easily be sold down the road for $600 - $700 on Craigslist.



My feelings exactly.....good luck!!


----------



## schwaggly (Aug 29, 2015)

I just pulled the trigger on a 28 ton country line/speeco with a 190cc Honda engine. I got a 4 way wedge all for under $1500. When I got home the air filter was gone at 40mph top speed. Called store and got a new one free but a pain. Reviews to follow.
Splitter itself is on sale at $1399 from $1499. The 22 ton at $999 looks good but might not push 4way that's why I spent the extra $$.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Aug 31, 2015)

Enjoy!


----------



## JSeery (Sep 1, 2015)

schwaggly said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a 28 ton country line/speeco with a 190cc Honda engine. I got a 4 way wedge all for under $1500. When I got home the air filter was gone at 40mph top speed. Called store and got a new one free but a pain. Reviews to follow.
> Splitter itself is on sale at $1399 from $1499. The 22 ton at $999 looks good but might not push 4way that's why I spent the extra $$.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.  I didn't know TSC carried splitters with honda engines.  I go for honda engines whenever possible, which is why I was considering the timberwolf.  When I asked TSC whether they carried splitters with honda engines the sales rep said they didn't.  The website also indicates the 190cc engine is a Kohler.  And yet you were able to find one.  I guess I'll try again in the hopes of finding a different salesperson.  That price is very attractive for a honda powered 4 way wedge.


----------



## schwaggly (Sep 2, 2015)

The TSC splitter 28 ton comes has come with the Honda engine for a while now. The website and some uninformed associates list it as a Kohler. The Honda 190cc engine  is a low grade motor with out a cast iron sleeve. I have used a $99 HF 212cc Predator motor and I honestly believe that would be an upgrade. The Honda has no fuel cutoff, speed adjustment and the choke is a wire with 3/4" throw.
I split for a couple of hours and I am unimpressed. The first problem was the air filter and housing blew off at 35 mph on my way home from store. The second issue was it wouldn't start and needed a new plug. If I were to start over I would get the 22ton for $999 and forget about the goofy 4-way wedge. The 4way only worked on straight 12-14 inch rounds, I could split those on my 7 year old electric.

I would get the 22ton at TSC for $999 and wait for engine to die and get the $99 HF 212cc Predator motor/


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a TSC splitter and like it; however, the 22-ton DHT at Lowes has a few more standard "goodies" on it for the same $999 price.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 2, 2015)

I swear by huskee 22......


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 3, 2015)

I swear at my Huskee 35......

(but only when I'm pushing it uphill)


----------



## blades (Sep 3, 2015)

Menards Sale -  if you have one close by 22t splitter gas- $799- no mention of mfg., eng. 196cc , This is the lowest price I have seen in a couple seasons for a new splitter. Used with some common care should be ok. ( don't force it on crotches or uglies or super twisted grain stuff with out at least giving it a starting point with a chain saw cut ,couple inches deep.) doesn't come with fluid- that another $40- about avg.  for 5gal. of AW32.


----------



## VAfarmer38 (Sep 3, 2015)

JSeery said:


> I'm hoping to get everyone's advice on a log splitter.  Right now, I'm splitting everything by hand.  I've got the Fiskars X27 and I enjoy splitting.  I'm relatively young and my back is in decent shape.  I've also got a sledge and wedge for the really tough stuff.  If a piece is really stubborn, there's always the chainsaw or the firepit.  Last winter was my first heating with wood, and I went through about 3.5 cords so I didn't think I really needed to buy a splitter.  I'm working my way through a truck load of ash and black birch rounds, but there's a big standing dead red oak on my property I've got my eye on for the future.
> 
> I also have a lot of other projects I should be tackling around the house, and I'm starting to question the amount of time I spend splitting.  I was thinking if I bought a splitter, I would go with a Timberwolf TW-P1 as that seems like the best out there, and I could get lots done with the 4 way wedge.  But then I saw the Super Split/DR Rapidfire, and I was thinking that might be even faster.  I also think that's a simpler design and might require less maintenance.
> 
> ...



I bought a 22 ton Huskee from Tractor Supply about 3 years ago and use it regularly.  I like it, although if I had the extra $$$ at the time I would have bought the larger one.  I think they go under the CountyLine name now but don't quote me on that.  It has a 6.75 Briggs motor and I've had good luck with it to this point.  I also have a 12 lb wedge head splitting maul with a steel shaft.  A lot of times I can split faster with this than with the splitter.  Just depends on the wood.  This was given to me by my dad a while back and I couldn't tell you where he picked it up from.  It's got some age on it.  I think I remember seeing similar ones at TractorSupply and Northern recently.  I'd love to have a TW-P1 but I just can't swing it right now.  I don't really like the 4 way wedge because I split a lot of big stuff.  Works great on the smaller pieces though.  I would make sure you get a splitter that does both vertical and horizontal.  I prefer to split everything horizontal but the big stuff that I can't lift I have to split on the ground with the splitter vertical.  It doesn't take long for that to take a toll on your back.  Good luck with your purchase whatever you decide to go with.


----------



## JSeery (Sep 3, 2015)

VAfarmer38 said:


> I bought a 22 ton Huskee from Tractor Supply about 3 years ago and use it regularly.  I like it, although if I had the extra $$$ at the time I would have bought the larger one.  I think they go under the CountyLine name now but don't quote me on that.  It has a 6.75 Briggs motor and I've had good luck with it to this point.  I also have a 12 lb wedge head splitting maul with a steel shaft.  A lot of times I can split faster with this than with the splitter.  Just depends on the wood.  This was given to me by my dad a while back and I couldn't tell you where he picked it up from.  It's got some age on it.  I think I remember seeing similar ones at TractorSupply and Northern recently.  I'd love to have a TW-P1 but I just can't swing it right now.  I don't really like the 4 way wedge because I split a lot of big stuff.  Works great on the smaller pieces though.  I would make sure you get a splitter that does both vertical and horizontal.  I prefer to split everything horizontal but the big stuff that I can't lift I have to split on the ground with the splitter vertical.  It doesn't take long for that to take a toll on your back.  Good luck with your purchase whatever you decide to go with.


Thanks for the input.  Yes, I think they switched the husky name to County Line but it looks like the same product.

I think the lack of a vertical option for the TW-P1 might be my biggest reservation for that splitter (other than price).  I suppose I could add the manual log lift option for that, but the splitter is expensive enough as it is.


----------



## JSeery (Sep 3, 2015)

blades said:


> Menards Sale -  if you have one close by 22t splitter gas- $799- no mention of mfg., eng. 196cc , This is the lowest price I have seen in a couple seasons for a new splitter. Used with some common care should be ok. ( don't force it on crotches or uglies or super twisted grain stuff with out at least giving it a starting point with a chain saw cut ,couple inches deep.) doesn't come with fluid- that another $40- about avg.  for 5gal. of AW32.


Thanks, but there aren't any Menards out here that I know of.  I've heard great things about that store from my family in Ohio, but it's just not an option on the east coast as far as I can tell.


----------



## JSeery (Sep 3, 2015)

schwaggly said:


> The TSC splitter 28 ton comes has come with the Honda engine for a while now. The website and some uninformed associates list it as a Kohler. The Honda 190cc engine  is a low grade motor with out a cast iron sleeve. I have used a $99 HF 212cc Predator motor and I honestly believe that would be an upgrade. The Honda has no fuel cutoff, speed adjustment and the choke is a wire with 3/4" throw.
> I split for a couple of hours and I am unimpressed. The first problem was the air filter and housing blew off at 35 mph on my way home from store. The second issue was it wouldn't start and needed a new plug. If I were to start over I would get the 22ton for $999 and forget about the goofy 4-way wedge. The 4way only worked on straight 12-14 inch rounds, I could split those on my 7 year old electric.
> 
> I would get the 22ton at TSC for $999 and wait for engine to die and get the $99 HF 212cc Predator motor/



Sorry to hear that splitter has been problematic, but thanks for all the insight.


----------



## VAfarmer38 (Sep 3, 2015)

I rarely use the splitter vertically but it's nice to know I have the option if needed.  I usually bust the really big pieces with my maul and quarter them down so I can work standing upright with the splitter horizontal.


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 3, 2015)

JSeery said:


> Thanks, but there aren't any Menards out here that I know of.  I've heard great things about that store from my family in Ohio, but it's just not an option on the east coast as far as I can tell.


I find that my local Menards, that I call Maynards, carries lots of substandard tools at prices a bit lower than other places but the general quality deserves no more. On the other hand Lowes carries better tools, is located almost across the street and is fairly competitive on price. The Home Despot does not have a store near me but I find them comparable to Lowes when I visit one in another town.


----------



## Jazzberry (Sep 15, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> Buy a Tractor Supply 22 ton and be done with it. They were Husky splitters, but I think they've changed the name. I started splitting by hand but simply have too much other stuff to do around the house. The splitter will cost you $1,100 or so and can easily be sold down the road for $600 - $700 on Craigslist.




what he said
County Line 22 Ton at TSC made by Speeco under a bunch of different names
7 years and no stopping it


----------



## schwaggly (Sep 16, 2015)

Second time using country line 28 ton splitter 3rd issue. No cotter pin in main pivot. I did not double check it beforehand and the splitter almost did a cartwheel. In hindsight I know I should have inspected it closely after already having issues with machine but WTH it's a brand new machine.


----------



## Jags (Sep 16, 2015)

The swirls in the paint tells me that it originally DID have a pin in it.  It must have got dislodged somehow.  Hair pin style pins are notorious for getting yanked out by things like branches and weeds.


----------



## Jazzberry (Sep 16, 2015)

Just got a sale email from TSC  50 off the 22 ton and 100 off the 28
Used to be 100 off the 22


----------



## maple1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Jags said:


> The swirls in the paint tells me that it originally DID have a pin in it.  It must have got dislodged somehow.  Hair pin style pins are notorious for getting yanked out by things like branches and weeds.



Sure do.

I usually try to tie a piece of wire to something from the pin loop, so if the pin falls out at least it hopefully won't get lost before I notice it dangling from the wire.

Another semi-related tip: if you have a trailer jackstand that is removeable & held in place by one of these pins, take the jackstand off & put it in the back of your truck when you're moving the trailer. Nothing much worse than getting where you're going & finding your jackstand has mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## VAfarmer38 (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks to me like there was something there. I'd suggest getting a locking hitch pin. They can be found at tractor supply or somewhere similar.


----------



## schwaggly (Sep 16, 2015)

Swirlly paint is from deck screw I put in to finish the round that was lodged on wedge. I plan to keep the splitter but I could return it. I do not recommend the country line 27 ton. I would go for the 22 ton. I also don't recommend the 4 way wedge.


----------



## matt1@ (Sep 16, 2015)

Occasionally lowes puts the Dirty Hand Tools 22 ton on sale for $949. I bought mine at this price and after splitting 4 cords with it i never had a single regret.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 16, 2015)

For the money, CountyLine (formerly Huskee and made by SpeeCo) is a very good value, but DHT splitters are a nudge better IMO.  For a given tonnage the price is about the same, and you get faster cycle times, a few upgraded parts, and the log cradle/table is included.


----------



## davidmsem (Sep 22, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> Buy a Tractor Supply 22 ton and be done with it. They were Husky splitters, but I think they've changed the name. I started splitting by hand but simply have too much other stuff to do around the house. The splitter will cost you $1,100 or so and can easily be sold down the road for $600 - $700 on Craigslist.


I have one of the 22 ton (county line), and love love love it. Paid $999.


----------



## rowerwet (Sep 22, 2015)

I bought the 20 ton Harbor freight splitter. $650 on sale plus a $50 coupon. Had to buy oil and hydro oil so that brought the price back to $700.
Being HF I bought the two year warranty also.
So far I've run 3+ cords of maple and oak, nothing stops the splitter and since it splits both ways I have to dump the splits into my trailer so they don't bury me. 
I can split about a third of a cord in thirty min.


----------



## rowerwet (Sep 22, 2015)

I use a ramp to roll the big rounds up onto the splitter, so far the largest has been 26"


----------



## JSeery (Sep 22, 2015)

TreePointer said:


> For the money, CountyLine (formerly Huskee and made by SpeeCo) is a very good value, but DHT splitters are a nudge better IMO.  For a given tonnage the price is about the same, and you get faster cycle times, a few upgraded parts, and the log cradle/table is included.





davidmsem said:


> I have one of the 22 ton (county line), and love love love it. Paid $999.


Thanks.  I will just monitor craigslist for a good deal on either that or the DHT.  They both sound like a good value and very simple, reliable options.


----------



## bad news (Sep 24, 2015)

You can split 3-4 cords in a day no problem.  If that's all you're doing every year, are you sure it's not cheaper and easier to rent a splitter once or twice a year?


----------



## Davej_07 (Sep 24, 2015)

I split with fiskars and a maul for many years growing up. Now a rotator cuff problem forced me to buy a splitter. I have a 22ton speeco and I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## JSeery (Sep 25, 2015)

bad news said:


> You can split 3-4 cords in a day no problem.  If that's all you're doing every year, are you sure it's not cheaper and easier to rent a splitter once or twice a year?


That's a good point, but I figured that I might as well buy a splitter that was a good value if I can resell it down the road for pretty close to what I paid in the first place.  Over the long run, that might allow me to keep more of my $.  I'm also not sure if it is easier since I don't have a truck.  Do rental places typically drop the splitter off at your house or do you need to pick it up from them?  I could borrow a truck once, and buy a splitter from craigslist, or I could borrow it every year if I rent one.  Or I could be more lazy and have Lowe's deliver the DHT to my driveway if I wanted to buy new.  But I take your point.


----------



## billb3 (Sep 25, 2015)

REd oak ( not crotches) splits pretty easy.
My back can't do splitting by hand any more.
I initially bought  a 5 ton electric and I've split pine and oak with it in a pinch ( gotta be careful when that pine goes flying ) . Nice for making kindling in the garage.
Splt just about anything straight grained I threw at it until I cut a ornamental blue spruce down in the front yard. Just stalled on rounds. Even small ones.
On your knees on the ground sucks. Sucks worse on gravel.
I've strapped it to a picnic table trestle which works on anything but huge rounds, then it's back on the ground for those.

Currently sharing an inherited home made hyd splitter with a BIL. We sometimes harvest and cut together so it works for us. It's probably 20 Tons.
My brother has a 20 Ton hyd and it has split  just about anything but the gnarliest of pieces too.
A saw comes in handy for those .

Dunno what a lot of spruce and fir and wood not common to around here  is like to split but 20 ton seems to suffice to this area.


----------



## Jazzberry (Sep 25, 2015)

Think of all the money your saving by burning wood. I burn 6 to 7 cords a year and my son does also. He also cuts wood for extra money with it. My splitter paid me back the first year I bought it.


----------



## JSeery (Nov 2, 2015)

It's getting close to Black Friday, and I am thinking I will probably pull the trigger on the DHT or County Line 22 ton, whichever has the better sale.  If there are no sales, I'll just save up and buy something in the Spring.  I've been looking at Craigslist, and any time one of these is for sale, it is basically for the same price as new, which just goes to show that they really do keep their value.

Anyway, as I consider splitters, I was also thinking of the fact that I don't have an ATV or garden tractor, so I'll need to manually pull this thing into place.  Seems like I should have thought of that at the outset, but better late than never.

Looking at the various websites, the DHT comes in at 634lbs.  The County Line is at 525 lbs.  The TW-P1 is the lightest, at 475 lbs.  I can't find the weight of a SuperSplit, but I'm guessing it is slightly lighter than the TW-P1 (the J model, that is).  

My question is, do those of you who have the DHT or the County Line/Speeco/Husky move it around by hand?  I've heard that moving the TW-P1 by hand is doable if you aren't going up too much of a hill.  I just have a pretty easy slope between where I plan to store this thing long term, and where I process my wood.  So it doesn't have to be that easy to move, but I will need to be able to move it without too much help.  I'm pretty scrawny, but I can get help from family/neighbors for more manpower when I need it.

Thanks.


----------



## chew72 (Nov 2, 2015)

And if your looking to spend $$$ on a splitter don't forget split-fire 

http://www.split-fire.com/


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2015)

Maybe consider something like this to assist in moving it by hand


----------



## JSeery (Nov 2, 2015)

Jags said:


> Maybe consider something like this to assist in moving it by hand
> View attachment 165887


Good idea.  Looks like this might be the answer.


----------



## DickRussell (Nov 2, 2015)

[QUOTE="JSeery, post: 1997293, member: 42661.....My question is, do those of you who have the DHT or the County Line/Speeco/Husky move it around by hand? .[/QUOTE]

I have the TSC/Speeco 22Ton. For moving it to storage in the garage, I find it easy to move by hand once I have it backed in. I weigh just 145 lb. On level ground, it isn't all that bad, as most of the weight is over the wheels. For significantly sloped ground, you probably need some muscle, in the form of a car, truck, or ATV with hitch. Fortunately for me, I can use the car to move it between garage and where I use the thing.


----------



## schwaggly (May 13, 2019)

From August 2015: 
I just pulled the trigger on a 28 ton country line/speeco with a 190cc Honda engine. I got a 4 way wedge all for under $1500. When I got home the air filter was gone at 40mph top speed. Called store and got a new one free but a pain. Reviews to follow.
Splitter itself is on sale at $1399 from $1499. The 22 ton at $999 looks good but might not push 4way that's why I spent the extra $$.

Review update: 
Almost 4 yrs later I have split 40 to 50 cords. I burn and sell some and split for friends and family. This thing has been rode hard and put away wet with no issues. Me and my brother inlaw were splitting for 6 hours on less than 2 tanks of gas. I decided to change oil today as a token of my appreciation for this quality machine.


----------

